# Paints4u touch up tin - anyone used?



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

https://www.paints4u.com/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=5020

£12 for 100ml

It's pre mixed with lacquer. Would this be okay for paint chips or best to go for their kit which means paint and lacquer seperate?

The Touch up will be mixed in either basecoat (if a metallic colour) or cellulose. Lacquer will be mixed in with the colour if Lacquer isn't bought with the order to make sure you get a gloss finish. Why bother with light weight touchup pens when you can have 100ml of real paint and an artists brush.


----------



## shrikep15 (Jun 22, 2007)

i've used this in the past and have been very happy with their products. For touching in stone chips the pre-mixed seems to work very well. 

I bought a pre-mixed tin for touching in a couple of chips on my alloys and again it worked fine. However when I used this from an airbrush the finish wasn't great, this due to the lacquer being pre-mixed so the metallic particles tended to rise to the surface and give an almost solid silver effect.

Regardless of whether you go pre-mixed or separate base and lacquer, I think the quality and value is much better than touchup pens.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks

I have some larger marks on the underside, almost not noticeable as being underneath edge, I might go for this as a temporarily fix along with stone chips


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

shrikep15 said:


> i've used this in the past and have been very happy with their products. For touching in stone chips the pre-mixed seems to work very well.


Agreed, but I go go one step further and put a clear lacquer on top as well.

Dave


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Had 4 tins from them, Renault in Pearl Black, Ford - Spirit Blue, Panther Black and Colorado Red. The all have been a good match and the only one that ever gave any bother was the non metallic Red Ford, needed good shaking and then settled and became stringy and clogged up the paint brush. All the Metallic's have been spot on


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've had a few touch up paints from them. The guys, and the paints have been brilliant. The small tins were going to cost a stupid amount to post to NI, so they split the paint into a couple of small bottles which, somehow, satisfied the postage requirements for a lesser cost. 

Fantastic service. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

They are my go to paint supplier for smaller quantities..

I normally get their 30ml Touchup Paint & Clear Lacquer kit.

I mix it up in my own dish and off I go...

:thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

For those above who have used this , how does it compare to touch up pens, their own kits or even the more expensive chipex?


----------

